# Wife's past sex life vs. current sex life



## expressjones (May 31, 2011)

If my wife has engaged in certain sex acts with 1st husband and a few BFs in the past but will not do the same with me, should I be offended?

Ladies - are there things you have done with past partners that you won't do with current partners? If so, why?

Not looking for answers that involve mental or physical abuse or answers such as
had sex in the back of the car when I was 16 but wouldn't do it now.
Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Shouldn't you ask her?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a tough one... If nothing else, I guess a really good answer to the question of "Why them and not me?" might be a good starting point for the discussion.

There is things that my current GF has done in the past, and says she enjoyed even if it wasn't a regular item on her menu. Hasn't happened with us yet; she claims to be concerned about a large peg in a small hole or something... And I respect that (and am flattered at the same time), but... We'll see how things go.

I could see if there was things she did in the past but didn't enjoy. But that excuse wears thin if there was multiple partners who got that opportunity. What does she say when you ask her?

C


----------



## expressjones (May 31, 2011)

PBear said:


> That's a tough one... If nothing else, I guess a really good answer to the question of "Why them and not me?" might be a good starting point for the discussion.
> 
> There is things that my current GF has done in the past, and says she enjoyed even if it wasn't a regular item on her menu. Hasn't happened with us yet; she claims to be concerned about a large peg in a small hole or something... And I respect that (and am flattered at the same time), but... We'll see how things go.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband supposedly has a low drive so yep I did LOTS of things with other men that I've never done with him. He just didn't seem to be interested.

Now I know that might not have been true. It was me.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Actually - my husband is kinky and I wasn't.

So I would definitely say I do a lot more now than I ever did with anybody in the past.

In fact, if I was to marry again (after this one) - I just might scare the crap out of another man!

A woman should NEVER - EVER tell their current man/husband what they did sexually in the past with another - FOR THIS REASON.

Lesson learned gals...


----------



## expressjones (May 31, 2011)

"big peg in small hole" - just doesn't want to do it any more.
Going down after intercourse has started - now is nasty.

It is not that I would be upset without these things, I think it is more the thought of 
others have done things with my wife that she will not do with me. My commitment
is obviously greater than that of a BF.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

expressjones said:


> "big peg in small hole" - just doesn't want to do it any more.
> Going down after intercourse has started - now is nasty.
> 
> It is not that I would be upset without these things, I think it is more the thought of
> ...


Did you ASK HER?


----------



## Calendula (May 7, 2011)

Have you told her that it bothers you? Or brought your conerns to her?

It seems like it bothers you on a mental level much more than a physical needs level.


edit: haha MWIL - RIGHT as I was typing!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> A woman should NEVER - EVER tell their current man/husband what they did sexually in the past with another - FOR THIS REASON.
> 
> Lesson learned gals...


I know what's up with that? My husband doesn't know much of my past. I mean hello I used to be into bad boys. LOL!! He does NOT need to know details. And frankly I don't want to know what he did either.


----------



## expressjones (May 31, 2011)

It is much, much more mental than physical.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calendula (May 7, 2011)

Have you vocalized this to your wife?


----------



## expressjones (May 31, 2011)

Yes and she gave the answers above and said it had nothing to do with 
me in terms of why she doesn't want to. The last thing I want is her to begrudingly
perform, but I always wonder why it is different with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

expressjones said:


> Yes and she gave the answers above and said it had nothing to do with
> me in terms of why she doesn't want to. The last thing I want is her to begrudingly
> perform, but I always wonder why it is different with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



She feels safe with you. No reason to do all those things for you, you're not going anywhere. BTW, have you tried to initiate some of these things (not ask for)? What was her reaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Those men cracked the code. You have to crack the code. You don't crack the code by asking her why she did it with past men. She is seeing you and herself in a non sexual manner and this has to be fixed.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, there are several things I have done with past lovers that I won't do with my partner. 

The reason being, I am a little wiser now, more experienced in knowing what I enjoy sexually and more confident in myself to say no to those things that I once only did to simply please the man I was with.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What is it that she does that you can't? Serious question. What if you grabbed the tiller and piloted the boat how you want?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Early on in my relationship with my husband, I asked him if he wanted to have a threesome with a friend of mine... It wasn't something that I was especially interested in but I'd done it with previous bf's and it seemed unfair to me not to offer him the opportunity.

He said no, and straight up said that while it was something that did excite him, he didn't think it was something that belonged in marraige and he thought that he might struggle afterwards with the emotions that come with having sex with another person, all for the sake of a nights sexual gratification. He also thought (qutie astutely that the reality might not be as good as the fantasy).

He took a similar line with other sex acts such as anal sex....

I think the ability of doing various things sexually to enhance your married life are limited, while the ability to damage it is immense...

So why risk it?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

expressjones said:


> If my wife has engaged in certain sex acts with 1st husband and a few BFs in the past but will not do the same with me, should I be offended?
> 
> Ladies - are there things you have done with past partners that you won't do with current partners? If so, why?
> 
> ...


I would be very offended.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

truth,facts.NEVER. and butter would not melt in your mouth.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Edited out.....

Zombie thread.


----------



## Mark Ford (Apr 7, 2013)

After almost a decade of being married to my wife and dating for many years before that, she still to this day has done more with her past boyfriends that she has with me.

She knows this hurts me but has refused to and I believe deliberately withheld from me to make this true as if she is holding some allegiance to them rather than to me.

And for the record, I'm just talking about BJ's, sex, hand jobs, etc. The kicker to all of this... she was only with them three years.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I think that in marriage, most wife think the husband isn't going anywhere, so why did all those things that they do to keep ex BFs interested. In marriage, the more you invest, the less you get in return. It'd the rule of least effort, something I read in amother forum.
My DW is liked that too, and her answer when I asked why, was she didn't know. But she admitted that she had a deeper attraction towards them than me. They are bad boys, while I'm a nice guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Horsa said:


> I think that in marriage, most wife think the husband isn't going anywhere, so why did all those things that they do to keep ex BFs interested. In marriage, the more you invest, the less you get in return. It'd the rule of least effort, something I read in amother forum.
> My DW is liked that too, and her answer when I asked why, was she didn't know. But she admitted that she had a deeper attraction towards them than me. They are bad boys, while I'm a nice guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nails it.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

surfergirl said:


> Yes, there are several things I have done with past lovers that I won't do with my partner.
> 
> The reason being, I am a little wiser now, more experienced in knowing what I enjoy sexually and more confident in myself to say no to those things *that I once only did to simply please the man I was with.*


Found this part of your quote to be quite telling.

If there was something that MY WIFE (not my Gf) wanted me to do to "simply please her", I'd do it. I'm not just talking about just sex here either. 

Guess I am mistaken because I thought that was part of what marriage was about

Edited to add that I would also be offended if she was unwilling to do things with me that she did with others unless she had a darn good reason (like a note from her Dr!)


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I would bother me. She would have to have a very good reason not to. "I just don't want to anymore." Is not a good reason. I do a lot of things I don't want to; out of love for my family.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

This is one thing that bugs me about guys. I mean, talk about being glutton for punishment. If you feel you have to know EVERYTHING about a woman's past sex life, you better be prepared to get your heart broken with the honest truth. 

I mean I know guys who aren't happy digging for answers until they know exactly when and where, times, names, what was done, sexual positions, and how big the their penises were. And when they find that out they they mope around because they can't compete..... As if it were a competition 

Unless you're marrying a complete virgin you can pretty much bet on her going through an experimental phase with men and/or women. She may have enjoyed some of the sexual things she did and she may not have. There may be some things she may have done with another man and/or woman, during her experimental days, that she's not likely to do with you. 

You have to take accountability for the risk factor involved here and realize that there are some things a wife will not do in marriage because those things may jeopardize the relationship. Things like threesomes and orgies that will shake your relationship's stability. And things like anal sex which take a high level of comfort and trust for her to do that she may have had a terrible painful experience with. 

There's a reason your wife is married you and still with you to this day. Now you can whine and b!tch and cry about the sex you're not getting that she gave to an ex, possibly ruining your relationship with her in the process, or you can be happy with what you do have and that is a wife who loves you and trusts you enough to tell you about her past. Don't make a big deal out of this. Part of being in a healthy relationship is not looking for stupid things to complain about.


----------



## debbysteelefen (May 12, 2013)

I might have an answer to that,

Been married 20+ years, but have an agreement with my husband where I date other men, not exacly an open marriage.

But between one guy and another, I do sometimes want to do things with one guy but have no interest in others, its little things that make me feel that way but its not past experiences, its other factors beyond my control


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

debbysteelefen said:


> I might have an answer to that,
> 
> Been married 20+ years, but have an agreement with my husband where I date other men, not exacly an open marriage.
> 
> But between one guy and another, I do sometimes want to do things with one guy but have no interest in others, its little things that make me feel that way but its not past experiences, its other factors beyond my control


This saddens me.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Bottom line, many women seen to think its fine to put 110% effort into bad boy losers, but once they find a guy who will treat them well and be loyal, they drop it down to the bare minimum, while the sisterhood cheers them on with you-go-girl and cries of don't let your man control you.

I'm starting to think that if you want long term good sex, single is the place to be.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I've done things in my past that were due to me being at the lowest point of my life. I will not return to that as the memories are too painful and a reminder of how far I allowed myself to be treated. 
This isn't some hurrah for the sisterhood, this is my boundary being enforced.
Crap realized this is a zombie thread and on tapatalk and can't delete. :what:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I've done things in my past that were due to me being at the lowest point of my life. I will not return to that as the memories are too painful and a reminder of how far I allowed myself to be treated.
> This isn't some hurrah for the sisterhood, this is my boundary being enforced.


I don't have a problem when the past things were things you regret agreeing to.

The problem comes when you happily would do it for some old bf, but for the guy who committed to you, you beg off because you just don't feel it.

Far too many women see sex with their husbands as an obligation, yet when they were dating they eagerly went at it. If they are do unattached to their husband, why not free him to find someone who does value him?


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

What I want DW to do for me that she did with past lover was to initiate sex and take control sometimes. In our 6 years marriage she never initiate once and never took control. I wasn't asking for anal or threesome or somethings like that. Most woman will do almost anything with the past BF they fell in love with, but wouldn't do it with their husband that they said they loved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Most women? Please don't paint all women one way because the one you are with is that way. I know countless women who are not this way, myself included. 
That said, I can imagine it hurts to be with someone who would happily do for others but not you. Have you asked her about it?


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

DW fell in love with past BF but not with me. She married me for the comfort, love and stability that I provided her. And I know I could not made her fall in love with me. You fall in love with someone because you're attracted to him/her, not because he/she treated you good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

What do you plan to do then? That sounds like a terrible way for both of you to live.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Nothing. I will enjoy what I have, being a good father for our 2 children, and focusing on doing what make me happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Horsa said:


> You fall in love with someone because you're attracted to him/her, not because he/she treated you good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah that sounds true.... In fairy tale romances and whirlwind affairs 

Get this, your wife didn't marry those boyfriend or even spend as long together with them as you've been together. That's because she only felt sexual attraction for these guys the like of which you'd probably confuse with "being in love", but had no real connection beyond that in which to base a lasting relationship. You however have that with her. 

Have you not heard about these arranged marriages where the couple falls love each other after years of treating each other with respect and just doing what they have to do in order to remain a healthy couple instead of excusing their passive aggressive actions away based on a like/hate philosophy Americans seem accustomed to. 

You can believe what you want to believe and all this fairy tale romance crap where you think it's supposed to be like dating, and that "when we get married it will be like this forever" myth that married people will laugh at you for. OR you can take the little things into consideration like how your wife has remained with you for so many years and still does your dishes, takes care of your kids, and does your dirty laundry without ever once complaining about it because she takes the good with the bad. 

You can b!tch and whine all you want but I don't know many people who would do those sorts of things unless they really did love their partner. Ok, maybe you're upset she's not peppering you with kisses when you come home from work and begging to sleep with you every night, but that's just what happens in marriage and you trade off part of your sex life for more responsibilities. Part of marriage is finding ways YOU can keep the romantic spark alive and keep things romantic, but then going back to the daily grind and slowly starting all over again.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Horsa said:


> DW fell in love with past BF but not with me. She married me for the comfort, love and stability that I provided her. And I know I could not made her fall in love with me. You fall in love with someone because you're attracted to him/her, not because he/she treated you good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, but "attracted" is not everything and won't hold a relationship together or pay the bills.

But I know what your saying, for you to reach certain parts of her, for intimacy there has to be a strong attraction.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Nsweet said:


> Yeah that sounds true.... In fairy tale romances and whirlwind affairs
> 
> Get this, your wife didn't marry those boyfriend or even spend as long together with them as you've been together. That's because she only felt sexual attraction for these guys the like of which you'd probably confuse with "being in love", but had no real connection beyond that in which to base a lasting relationship. You however have that with her.
> 
> Have you not heard about these arranged marriages where the couple falls love each other after years of treating each other with respect and just doing what they have to do in order to remain a healthy couple instead of excusing their passive aggressive actions away based on a like/hate philosophy Americans seem accustomed to.


Yes I talked to some cultures who do this ( Indian ), and they say that yes the marriages are arranged, the families already get along, that most of the selection process is done with compatability in mind, but they KNOW that they have to work on it. And over time, they come to love each other deeply.



Nsweet said:


> You can believe what you want to believe and all this fairy tale romance crap where you think it's supposed to be like dating, and that "when we get married it will be like this forever" myth that married people will laugh at you for. OR you can take the little things into consideration like how your wife has remained with you for so many years and still does your dishes, takes care of your kids, and does your dirty laundry without ever once complaining about it because she takes the good with the bad.
> 
> You can b!tch and whine all you want but I don't know many people who would do those sorts of things unless they really did love their partner. Ok, maybe you're upset she's not peppering you with kisses when you come home from work and begging to sleep with you every night, but that's just what happens in marriage and you trade off part of your sex life for more responsibilities. Part of marriage is finding ways YOU can keep the romantic spark alive and keep things romantic, but then going back to the daily grind and slowly starting all over again.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I live in a country where arranged married is still practice, even as we speak. And most of the arranged married didn't last happily ever after. The divorce rate of arranged marriage are low not because of love that grows between husband and wife, but because arranged marriage are not only union of husband and wife, but of 2 families. So if divorce happens, it will brings shame to both families, so it will be avoided at all cost. And it is a common practice for husband in arranged married to seek sex outside of marriage. And I never did that, though I wouldn't say that it never crosses my mind.
DW didn't do my laundry or clean my dishes, as we had a home servant (You don't need to be very rich in my country to have someone coming to your house everyday to do all the household chores). Although she did take care of our children.
So falling in love deeply in an arranged marriage are also fairy tale too, because it rarely happens.
I just need to vent about my life somewhere so I choose to do so on the web. I didn't mean to upset anyone on TAM, and I am sorry if I did.
And yes, I agreed with part of marriage is doing everything necessary to keep the spark alive even after enduring everyday grinds. But my problem was DW felt no spark from the beginning. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Horsa said:


> Well, I live in a country where arranged married is still practice, even as we speak. And most of the arranged married didn't last happily ever after. The divorce rate of arranged marriage are low not because of love that grows between husband and wife, but because arranged marriage are not only union of husband and wife, but of 2 families. So if divorce happens, it will brings shame to both families, so it will be avoided at all cost. And it is a common practice for husband in arranged married to seek sex outside of marriage. And I never did that, though I wouldn't say that it never crosses my mind.
> DW didn't do my laundry or clean my dishes, as we had a home servant (You don't need to be very rich in my country to have someone coming to your house everyday to do all the household chores). Although she did take care of our children.
> So falling in love deeply in an arranged marriage are also fairy tale too, because it rarely happens.
> I just need to vent about my life somewhere so I choose to do so on the web. I didn't mean to upset anyone on TAM, and I am sorry if I did.
> And yes, I agreed with part of marriage is doing everything necessary to keep the spark alive even after enduring everyday grinds. But my problem was DW felt no spark from the beginning.



Arranged marriage is not for everyone.

It starts off as a business-like arrangement and can get stuck as such, sometimes forever it seems.

Here, the general advice like upping your sex rank, MMSL, etc dont work.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

aug said:


> Arranged marriage is not for everyone.
> 
> It starts off as a business-like arrangement and can get stuck as such, sometimes forever it seems.
> 
> Here, the general advice like upping your sex rank, MMSL, etc dont work.


Upping sex rank works better than doing nothing... I would say it works in a good percentage of cases, especially if you guys were attracted to each other in the first place.

Of course if you guys just aren't each others type


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

This is one of those tricky, grey areas in a marriage.
There is no " free size " or " one size fits all "answer to this.
If a man knows of his potential wife's past escapades and he can handle it, then he must understand if there were things she would have done in the past that she's no longer comfortable with.
They both can work on a way forward.

However , there are cases where former " sexcapades " are used as a weapon either to belittle / deprive the man or by the man to browbeat / coerce the woman into different acts that might be unsavoury to her.
Both scenarios are equally disgusting.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Upping sex rank works better than doing nothing... I would say it works in a good percentage of cases, especially if you guys were attracted to each other in the first place.
> 
> Of course if you guys just aren't each others type


I'm talking about arranged marriage. Generally physical attraction is not the reason for the marriage.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

aug said:


> I'm talking about arranged marriage. Generally physical attraction is not the reason for the marriage.


Physical attraction was not the main reason for the marriage.

Increasing physical attractiveness and attractive qualities WILL increase the desire and make you look hotter to someone even if attractiveness was not the primary reason for being together.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Physical attraction was not the main reason for the marriage.
> 
> Increasing physical attractiveness and attractive qualities WILL increase the desire and make you look hotter to someone even if attractiveness was not the primary reason for being together.


I suppose this is something for Horsa to try. I wonder if that is enough to get his wife to move him from the passionless sex zone she allocated him. I strongly suspect not. 

Maybe Horsa can try and let us know how it goes.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

aug said:


> I suppose this is something for Horsa to try. I wonder if that is enough to get his wife to move him from the passionless sex zone she allocated him. I strongly suspect not.
> 
> Maybe Horsa can try and let us know how it goes.


It's very possible. She can't know that's what he's doing, and he can't talk about it. Over time her perception will change, but it takes time.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

aug said:


> I suppose this is something for Horsa to try. I wonder if that is enough to get his wife to move him from the passionless sex zone she allocated him. I strongly suspect not.
> 
> Maybe Horsa can try and let us know how it goes.


Did he mention that she has someone else in the "passion sex" spot?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Did he mention that she has someone else in the "passion sex" spot?


Yes.




Horsa said:


> What I want DW to do for me that she did with past lover was to initiate sex and take control sometimes. In our 6 years marriage she never initiate once and never took control. I wasn't asking for anal or threesome or somethings like that. Most woman will do almost anything with the past BF they fell in love with, but wouldn't do it with their husband that they said they loved.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Horsa said:


> DW fell in love with past BF but not with me. She married me for the comfort, love and stability that I provided her. And I know I could not made her fall in love with me. You fall in love with someone because you're attracted to him/her, not because he/she treated you good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

aug said:


> Yes.


I read those quotes. When I read this, it sounds like this Lover/BF was before he married her.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

This subject has loomed over our entire 25 year marriage. Without rehashing the past here for the 1000th time I will say that I finally got the "whole story" from my wife recently and I was able to connect dots and find peace.

I suspected my whole marriage that my wife was never over her first and only lover before me. Though a great deal of it had to do with things that were sexual it ultimately was deeper than that. They had an intimacy that we will never share. While it saddens me I actually felt sorry for them. Their own pride would not allow them to overcome petty issues and marry. 

I do not feel like I won anything. I love my wife deeply. I know she loves me but I know she will never have the same type of passion or intimacy she had with him. I am not sure if it was better for her but I do know that it was different. 

It has taken a great deal of time and emotion to get to this place and though it has been painful for me at times it has been worth it.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm doing MAP right now, and I know it will takes time before I see any progress.
DW did put her last ex-BF in the passion sex spot, they broke up a month before she met me, so I assumed that DW still not get over him when she married me. She told me once a year after we're married about how great the sex was with him, maybe because she still craved him, or she was not satisfied with what I could gave her.
I will post my progress for TAM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

RC,

You're another example of a man on here who is a better person than I am.


I don't think I could have stayed with my wife if I discovered this.




RClawson said:


> This subject has loomed over our entire 25 year marriage. Without rehashing the past here for the 1000th time I will say that I finally got the "whole story" from my wife recently and I was able to connect dots and find peace.
> 
> I suspected my whole marriage that my wife was never over her first and only lover before me. Though a great deal of it had to do with things that were sexual it ultimately was deeper than that. They had an intimacy that we will never share. While it saddens me I actually felt sorry for them. Their own pride would not allow them to overcome petty issues and marry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm happy for you RC, that you are finally at peace with it. I just hope that I will finally find the strength in me to accept it like you do. You're a good person, and I wish the best for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Toffer/Horsa,

Remember this is what I perceive. I believe it to be true. Maybe after all these years of obsessing over it I am worn down. I know I have her heart but I believe he is in her head. He had her number when they had their on and off relationship and to a degree he still does. 

They would never have anything to do with one another at this point. It is all fantasy on her part but I know she reflects on the what ifs from time to time. 

I cannot let it bother me any longer. She has to find her own way to move on.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been doing the MAP for a month now, and I could feel some progress already. I hit the gym 3 times a week, find something to keep me busy by myself, play with my children more, and never start a conversation with her. And she never rejected if I initiated sex now, even as I initiated 7 days in a row. She also show more intimacy to me now, like kiss and hug before bed, and before and after I go to work. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure I know the answer to this dilemma. 
My ex did a whole lot of things with other guys that
she wouldn't do with me, while we were together.
Being married once has opened my eyes to seeing
that I would need to have a much better understanding of a potential mate's preferences before ever considering taking the jump, again.
This isn't likely to happen.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What kind of things?
What kind of sex acts is she refraining from?

There were things that STBX did with other men and women that I've never experienced with her; anal, threesomes, and girl on girl. The first she offered but I wasn't interested, anal's just not my thing. Threesomes/girl on girl wasn't something she was interested in anymore - grew out of it I guess.

However, there were also things that we've done that she never did with past partners.


----------

